# Unterbodenschutz für Standartrahmen



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2007)

Mein Trialbike ist eigentlich gar keins. Aber für ein richtiges ist erstmal nicht die Kohle da und außerde mag ich die Fahreigenschaften. Allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass, wenn ich auf ne Kante Knalle, diese fast die Kettenstreben oder das Tretlager berührt, da ich nur mit Rockring fahre und das ganze Rad dann manchmal seitlich wegkippt. Im Moment hab ich vorne noch ein 36er drauf, will aber bald auf 22er wechseln und damit wird der Bashring nochmal kleiner.
Mein Rad hat natürlich keine Befestigung für sone Schutzplatte und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es die auch für Räder ohne Befestigungspunkte gibt, bzw. schonmal jemand einen Adapter gebastelt hat.


----------



## Trialar (23. September 2007)

Also wenn du mit nem 36Zähne Rockring aufsetzt isses klar dass dein Rad seitlich wegkippt. Mitt nem Kleineren ist dass schon mal viel geringer. Aber auch wenn das Rad seitlich wegkippt isses mir noch nie passiert dass ich dann auf der Kettenstrebe, bzw auf dem Tretlager aufsetze, jedenfalls nicht so, dass es in geringster Weise irgendwelche Schäden verursachen hätt können, außer Kratzer vielleicht.(auch bei Rädern mit längeren Kettenstreben) Daher denke ich nicht dass irgendwer ne Schutzplatte für 26" anbietet oder bastelt.

Für mich ist ne Bodenplatte sinnlos. Für 26" wie auch für 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2007)

Klingt plausibel. Heftigen Kontakt hatte ich auch noch nie.


----------



## der_jo (24. September 2007)

Alter, "standard" mit d am Schluss


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2007)

Ohhh Mann


----------



## infinitetrails.de (25. September 2007)

Hallo, es gab mal ein Patent, das man anschrauben konnte, hat allerdings gerne mal den ganzen Rahmen gekillt... Alles chic abtapen (mit ollen Reifen) das hält auch ne Weile, naja und nicht Kippen hilft auch evtl.


----------

